# National ID Documents



## bunnykumarxyz (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi All,
I have questions regarding National Identity documents asked for during My health declarations and also 189 visa.

I am here in Australia from a long time. My visa is expiring so will apply from overseas. I am going to do my medical in Australia.

I did have some National identity documents like voter card, driving licence but my family back home is unable to find them so they technically are lost.

Can i leave blank the question in my health declarations where it ask for National ID documents and just proceed with *passport only* ? Will there be any issues ?

Once i go back i will apply for Aadhar and can add that to 189 application and form 80.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

A driver's licence or voting registration card are not considered 'national identity documents'. A national identity document is an ID card and/or number that every citizen of a country is required to hold by law. (Not everyone can drive for example, so it is thus not a form of ID that every citizen can hold.) If you do not hold a national ID card or your country does not issue one, then leave it blank.


----------



## bunnykumarxyz (Dec 16, 2017)

Thanks for clarification. It makes sense now. In India we have Aadhar which is unique identity number issued to citizens. But I don't have one due to being overseas. So I can safely declare that I don't have any National Identity document.


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

bunnykumarxyz said:


> Hi All,
> I have questions regarding National Identity documents asked for during My health declarations and also 189 visa.
> 
> I am here in Australia from a long time. My visa is expiring so will apply from overseas. I am going to do my medical in Australia.
> ...


Afaik, for Indians Aadhar is national id document. If you don't have, you don't need to submit it. I didn't. I did submit PAN and passport. That's about all Indian ID documents that I personally submitted.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

My health declaration asks for national identity.

It asks for date of issue and expiry. We dont have either date on PAN, ADHAR or any other identity.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> My health declaration asks for national identity.
> 
> It asks for date of issue and expiry. We dont have either date on PAN, ADHAR or any other identity.


You can leave those fields blank.


----------



## Amr1990 (Sep 19, 2018)

saurabhpluto said:


> My health declaration asks for national identity.
> 
> It asks for date of issue and expiry. We dont have either date on PAN, ADHAR or any other identity.



Hi did you leave those fields blank ?


----------

